# Schon wieder mISDN

## Giuly

Hallo, 

wenn ich "pppd call isdn/arcor" mache, sagt dmesg mir nur "fritz_manager: prim f1880 not handled".  

```
debug

sync

noauth

user nc0255522_00001

plugin userpass.so

password ***********

defaultroute

plugin capiplugin.so

number 27740030

protocol hdlc

ipcp-accept-local

ipcp-accept-remote

/dev/null
```

```
Feb  9 15:41:58 localhost kernel: CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

Feb  9 15:41:58 localhost kernel: capifs: Rev 1.1.2.3

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: capi20: Rev 1.1.2.7: started up with major 68 (middleware+capifs)

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: Modular ISDN Stack core $Revision: 1.23 $

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: ISDN L1 driver version 1.11

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: ISDN L2 driver version 1.19

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: mISDN: DSS1 Rev. 1.26

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: mISDN Capi 2.0 driver file version 1.14

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: ISAC module $Revision: 1.16 $

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: AVM Fritz PCI/PnP driver Rev. 1.29

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: mISDN_fcpcipnp: found adapter Fritz!Card PCI at 0000:00:0c.0

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: AVM PCI: stat 0x2020a

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: AVM PCI: Class A Rev 2

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: AVM PnP: HDLC version 1

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: mISDN: AVM Fritz!PCI config irq:185 base:0xB000

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: AVM PCI/PnP: reset

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: AVM PCI/PnP: S0/S1 6/0

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: mISDN_isac_init: ISAC version (0): 2086/2186 V1.1

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: kcapi: Controller 1: mISDN1 attached

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: AVM Fritz!PCI: IRQ 185 count 6

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: kcapi: card 1 "mISDN1" ready.

Feb  9 15:41:59 localhost kernel: fritz 1 cards installed

Feb  9 15:42:27 localhost kernel: agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Feb  9 15:42:27 localhost kernel: agpgart: Device is in legacy mode, falling back to 2.x

Feb  9 15:42:27 localhost kernel: agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

Feb  9 15:42:27 localhost kernel: agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

Feb  9 15:42:28 localhost kernel: agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Feb  9 15:42:28 localhost kernel: agpgart: Device is in legacy mode, falling back to 2.x

Feb  9 15:42:28 localhost kernel: agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

Feb  9 15:42:28 localhost kernel: agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

Feb  9 15:46:22 localhost kernel: fritz_manager: prim f1880 not handled

Feb  9 15:49:37 localhost last message repeated 4 times

Feb  9 15:51:22 localhost kernel: fritz_manager: prim f1880 not handled

Feb  9 15:58:50 localhost kernel: fritz_manager: prim f1880 not handled

Feb  9 16:11:47 localhost kernel: fritz_manager: prim f1880 not handled

Feb  9 16:12:01 localhost kernel: fritz_manager: prim f1880 not handled
```

mISDN startet also, und richtet auch die karte ein

fritz_manager: prim f1880 not handled <-- das kommt immer wenn ich pppd call isdn/arcor gemacht habe.

----------

## z4Rilla

mit mISDN hab ichs auch nicht zum laufen gebracht.

aber so wies aussieht hast du ja eine Fritzcard.

Der Weg des geringsten Widerstands wäre es im kernel ppp und die capi anzumachen und anschliessend 

emerge fritzcapi

und das wars

----------

## Giuly

was muss alles an im kernel? 

PPP und Capi v2 das wars? (Gib mal alles was anmuss, bitte)

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi, 

hier gibt ein paar HowTos. Zu dem Thema ist die Forumssuche übrigens ziemlich ergiebig.  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=29991&highlight=isdn+howto

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=200365&highlight=fritz+isdn+howto

----------

## z4Rilla

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> hier gibt ein paar HowTos. Zu dem Thema ist die Forumssuche übrigens ziemlich ergiebig. 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=29991&highlight=isdn+howto
> ...

 

beides nicht aktuell...

also:

```
# ISDN subsystem

CONFIG_ISDN=y

# Old ISDN4Linux

# CONFIG_ISDN_I4L is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS=y

```

```

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

```

anschliessend in make.conf

```
FRITZCAPI_CARDS="fcpci"
```

wenn du eine pcikarte hast.

dann

```
# emerge fritzcapi

#rc-update add capi default && rc
```

EDIT: /etc/capi.conf muss wie folgt angepasst werden:

```
# card          file    proto   io      irq     mem     cardnr  options

fcpci           -       -       -       -       -       -

```

und wenn noch nicht installiert:

```
emerge ppp
```

eine peer-Datei sollte ungefähr so aussehen:

EDIT: Beispiel:  /etc/ppp/peers/isdn/arcorbtag

```
debug

sync

noauth

-chap

user arcor

plugin userpass.so

password internet

defaultroute

plugin capiplugin.so

#controller 1

#numberprefix 0

number 01920782

protocol hdlc

/dev/null

msn [lokale nummer ohne ortsvorwahl]

usepeerdns
```

Einwählen mit

```
pppd call isdn/arcorbtag
```

Sollte funktionieren...Last edited by z4Rilla on Mon Mar 28, 2005 6:58 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Giuly

das is nämlich das problem, mISDN und so sind alle nicht mehr aktuell, da isdn4linux im kernel nicht mehr broken ist. früher hab ich ja auch mISDN benutzt, nur jetzt gehts halt nicht mehr.

 Danke für die anleitung, solltest du mal als howto in nen separaten thread schreiben  :Smile: 

kanalbündelung wie immer mit 

```
multilink

mrru 1500

endpoint magic:97865

/dev/null
```

?

----------

## z4Rilla

schon getestet? funktioniert das so ?

----------

## z4Rilla

 *Giuly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kanalbündelung wie immer mit 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Interessant!   :Very Happy: 

Kanalbündelung hab ich noch nie getestet, weil ich nicht wusste wies geht... hat mich dann auch nich weiter interessiert.

----------

## gimpel

 *Giuly wrote:*   

> das is nämlich das problem, mISDN und so sind alle nicht mehr aktuell, da isdn4linux im kernel nicht mehr broken ist. früher hab ich ja auch mISDN benutzt, nur jetzt gehts halt nicht mehr.
> 
>  Danke für die anleitung, solltest du mal als howto in nen separaten thread schreiben 
> 
> 

 

hö? ftp://ftp.isdn4linux.de/pub/isdn4linux/CVS-Snapshots/

^^ letzter mISDN snapshot is vom 01.02.2005... 

..oder hab ich nur was falsch verstanden?

----------

## Giuly

ja, gestet mir misdn, sollte aber hier nix anderes sein..

prob ist nur, dass die treiber von avm 32-bit sind, und ich ein amd64-system habe.

Das heißt für mich warten und tee trinken.. (mail hab ich schon geschreiben, vllt machen die ja ein x86_64 rpm  :Smile: 

----------

## z4Rilla

das problem tritt immer wieder auf mit binären Treibern auf amd64.

Bsp: slmodem ... der Hersteller hat sich von seinem *linux-treiber-entwickler* getrennt, weswegen es wohl nie einen 64Bit Treiber geben wird... 

Aber da avm ja schon 64Bit Treiber für win rausgebracht hat wirds ja sicher nicht allzulange dauern.

-> Dann kommt für dich halt erst mal nur mISDN in Frage

----------

## Giuly

Wenn mISDN denn laufen würde..

Ich versuchs gleich nochmal, wenns nicht tut muss ich halt noch auf AVM warten

----------

## z4Rilla

Vielleicht hilft dir das auch weiter

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-293805-highlight-isdn+multilink.html

----------

## widu

 *z4Rilla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> beides nicht aktuell...
> 
> also:
> ...

 

herzlichen Dank für die Anleitung.

hat hier funktioniert, aber erst nachdem ich in der /etc/capi.conf die Karte eingetragen habe.

```
#less /etc/capi.conf

# card  file    proto   io    irq    mem    cardnr    options

fcpci

```

vielleicht hilfts ja jemandem.

----------

## z4Rilla

... hatte ich vergessen  :Confused: 

----------

## Giuly

Sorry, dass ich den Thread nochmal rauskrame, aber 56k auf die dauer nervt..

Er läd immernoch die Karte, sagt mir "kcapi: card 1 "mISDN1" ready. fritz 1 cards installed." Dann setzte ich ein pppd call isdn/arcor ab, aber es kommt garnichts, weder in /var/log/messages, noch bei dmesg, noch in ppp.log. Es wird nur ausgegeben, dass die Plugins initialiert wurden. 

Liegts vielleicht an udev? (Ich hab weder ppp0 noch ippp0, oder is das normal?)

TIA Giuly

Edit: Nach nem "cvs update; ./std2kern" und recompilen vom kernel folgendes ergebnis:

```
goldstueck ~ # pppd call isdn/arcor

Plugin userpass.so loaded.

userpass: $Revision: 1.5 $

Plugin capiplugin.so loaded.

capiplugin: $Revision: 1.36 $

capiconn:  1.10 

capiplugin: CAPI_REGISTER failed - CAPI not installed (0x1009) [No such device or address (6)]
```

Edit2: Man sollte vielleicht avmfritz.ko laden... Und jetzt wären wir schon wieder bei dem "Mar  8 21:38:52 localhost kernel: fritz_manager: prim f1880 not handled"

----------

## blice

Bei all den Tuorials & Howtos hab ich endlich gefunden was bei mir falsch war.

Wer also fritz2 hat sowie ich der braucht folgende dinge.

-Capi im Kernel aktivieren 

-Syncppp im Kernel aktivieren

- emerge fritzcapi

- emerge capi4k-utils

- emerge ppp

Zeile in make.conf

```

FRITZCAPI_CARDS="fcpci"

```

Ausmarken der Zeile in capi.conf

```

# card file proto io irq mem cardnr

fcpci - - - - - -

```

Natuerlich die Datei arcorbtag (oder andrer provider . s.o.) aber in 

/etc/ppp/peers/isdn/provider

```

capiinit start

capiinit activate fcpci

```

und die datei /etc/resolv.conf *domainname=rechnername=

```

domain domainname

nameserver 195.50.140.252

nameserver 195.50.140.250

```

Jetzt klappt auch ein 

pppd call isdn/provider |bin grad mit fcpci^capi online  :Smile:  |

mfg blice

[/quote]

----------

## z4Rilla

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Natuerlich die Datei arcorbtag (oder andrer provider . s.o.) aber in 
> 
> /etc/ppp/peers/isdn/provider
> ...

 

Häh ? wo denn sonst hin.

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> capiinit start
> ...

 Und "capiinit start" ist überflüssig wenn du 

```
#rc-update add capi default && rc
```

 gemacht hast.

Und du brauchst auch nicht alles wiederholen was ich oben schon geschrieben hab.

----------

## blice

Eigentlich wollte ich nur auf 2 Sachen raus:

in deiner Anleitung oben steht der Pfad

/etc/peers/isdn/

der richtige Pfad ist 

/etc/ppp/peers/isdn/

Das capiinit activate fcpci fehlte noch zum glücklichen Ende.

Mfg blice[/b]

----------

